# can any one suggest me a good  15 inch lcd moniter under 10k



## ASH18MARCH (Jul 29, 2005)

hi i am going to buy a new rig and i still have a good fully functional rig  with a great view sony moniter (17 inch) i first decides to use a kvm switch but later i decide not to go for it because i thought its better to invest in another moiniter as i am using this rig for animation with maya and max the new moiniter would help a lot for animating on fly while using the other moniter of modelling or even texturing   the problem is i have very little desk space for another moniter just enough for an flat lcd 


so if any of u can suggest me a good flat lcd  15inch  for in and around 
10,000rs should have a decent enough colour reproduction and resolution 
 not that great will use it for animating postions key framing and for photshop at time andgeneral use dont want some thing great  but something which is great value for money and ya do u guys have any idea of the price for  wireless keybord and wireless optical mouse of logitech


----------



## kapeed1986 (Jul 31, 2005)

*LCD Monitors*

Dude ! 
For sub 10k, u'll not get an LCD as of now
Acer 15" comes for 9999 + Octroi + VAT

I suggest u go gor LG Flatron 15".... The MRP says 21k but i got it for 12k and it gives a commentable performance. It has a 12ms response and is really good for playing games...@ 800x600, the screen looks a bit cranky though..but that's the problem with LCD monitors ... Games run smoothly @ lower res. and U woudn't know the difference ....


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 2, 2005)

u can get a benQ. Rs.8700+tx
Not sure abt the quality but the display is pretty good.Saw it in a comp shop


----------



## akshayt (Aug 2, 2005)

for animations etc shdn't you be better off with crt
why take lcd when crt may be better

also,lcd do come abt 8k maybe
samsung for 11800 kinda atleast time back

consider 17"/19" crt


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 2, 2005)

yes askshat u are right but if read care fully i already have a crt  a good one from view sony i am just going for another moniter for normal browsing and for key framing my animation and at time with photo shop yes crt would be great choice but i am lacking the space as i getting a new rig and have no space


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 3, 2005)

Before you go out and buy the Acer 10 k Model  I think you should check this out.

*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=66494&cat_id=581

Edited: Oops forgot to post this also 

*business.vsnl.com/deltapage/

Check out some of the prices for 15 LCD/TF Monitors as of Feb 2005. So Im pretty sure the prices must be a bit lesser now.

Check this link too   
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=3865


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks a lot that was realy helpfull i have my doughts about acer i would like to go for samsung what do u say the price diffrance iis 2 thousand i know i should go for a crt but that much space is aright now not possible my 17 inch crt is a profesiional view sony moniter the first ones they have excellent quality which is godd enoough for my photoshop so the lcd will be only used for software like tally which my brother uses , genral surfing  less games  almost not nedded as my crt will take care of that ok so tell me which one samsung or lg or proview


----------



## theraven (Aug 5, 2005)

dont go for acer
the response time is very bad. .
get a samsung
or anyone with atleast a response time of 16 ms

and if ur going for maya/3d animation its best to go for a crt
maybe a 4ms monitor from viewsonic. . but that will be very expensive

a 19" flat crt si the best option for u as an animator .. trust me

ull repent working on an acer with taht slow rt


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 8, 2005)

hi thnaks i know acer is real  bad so i think samsung is a better choice regarding crt i already have a crt from view sony this will be acting like the main moniter the other one is going to be for key framing and editng i do not have enough place for second moniter just enough for a lcd .just curious how much place dose a flat crt take cmpared to a normal crt


----------



## aadipa (Aug 9, 2005)

ASH18MARCH said:
			
		

> just curious how much place dose a flat crt take cmpared to a normal crt



*www.deltapage.com


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 9, 2005)

> just curious how much place dose a flat crt take cmpared to a normal crt



If Im correct its going to be pretty much the same size.


----------



## Sankalp (Aug 9, 2005)

hello ppl

i had recently bought a samsung 15" for Rs 10599

I had compared LG, Samsung, Acer, HCL, Benq. And after eating my brains out i finally took my decesion.

So if u r looking for a 15" LCD monitor then samsung is the best. but in the 17" category LG offers a better deal.

So now the choice is urs


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

Yep u can bet ur mone on samsung pal...


----------



## aadipa (Aug 10, 2005)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> > just curious how much place dose a flat crt take cmpared to a normal crt
> 
> 
> 
> If Im correct its going to be pretty much the same size.



this like goes to more updated page, it is new address.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 10, 2005)

> this like goes to more updated page, it is new address



OMG , ty so much for that link. I was wondering , why in the world would they not update the prices page for months in the link I used


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 10, 2005)

thank u for the link i am set for samsung 15 inch i have very limited space as my view somy 17 inch professional crt is big also i have a graphic tablet and a scanner to fit in so 15 inch is all i can afford in term of space


----------



## puja399 (Aug 16, 2005)

How good is a LCD Monitor for playing games and doing photoshop jobs? Is it different from plasma monitors?


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 18, 2005)

games and photshop dont work good on lcd games will have dead pixels and photshop the colours will look far diffrent then what u will see in crt  crt is prfeered for digtal stuuff so if u have achoice and and thats ur purpose go for crt lcd in india are not good abroad some really good lcd are ther e but they cost a bomb and will take time for them to come to india  lastly i dont know whats plasma moniter


----------

